# Live Surgery Webcast



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

For anyone that has been suffering from Barrett's Esopahagus and is strictly opposed to natural supplementation or has not been getting results they expect then you might be interested in this. The Nebraska Medical Center is presenting a







live laparoscopic Nissen fundoplication to prevent acid reflux from coming back up into the esophagus. "Ninety per cent of the patients who have had this surgery have not experienced acid reflux again," said surgeon Dmitry Oleynikov, MD. Watch Dr. Oleynikov perform this surgery using only four small incisions, live, 5:00 CDT (22:00 UTC) May 6th at http://www.or-live.com/nebraskamedical/1194 "People tend to suffer from reflux disease and they don't have to," Dr. Oleynikov said. "Left untreated, it can lead to Barrett's esophagus, which is a precursor to cancer. Viewers can email questions direct to the OR for a live on-camera response.


----------

